# Гидродискэктомия



## Гарри (1 Мар 2012)

Добрый день!
Кто делал эту операцию? Отзывы, мнения.
Просьба:
- ответить по существу, без залепух имеющих место на форуме, типа "это ваш выбор", "как решите так и будет" и т.д. Эту песню я уже не раз тут слышал.
Итак,гидродискэктомия это:
- очередной рекламный лорхортрон;
- малоинвазивное вмешательство имеющее очень ограниченное применение;
- распростаненное вмешательство дающее неплохие разультаты

Спасибо....


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (1 Мар 2012)

Гарри написал(а):


> - малоинвазивное вмешательство имеющее очень ограниченное применение;


 
Ограниченность обусловлена малым наличием спец. аппаратуры для выполнения именно этого вида удаления диска.


----------



## Гарри (1 Мар 2012)

Ну это понятно.
А вообще какие отзывы об этой операции? 
Например нуклеопластика - на 80% лохотрон
Дискэктомия - лотерея 50/50
Лазер - лохотрон
Что есть гидродискэктомия?


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (1 Мар 2012)

Лохотрон это электрофорез с папаей или прием мукосата. Все перечисленные вами методы есть методы оперирования диска при котором диск частично удаляется, где тут обман? Какую задачу вы ставите? Озвучте задачу попробую подсказать чем решить эту задачу.


----------



## Гарри (1 Мар 2012)

Срединная грыжа L4-5  6мм, деформирующая дуральный мешок, без компресии корешков.
Протрузий на других уровнях не выявлено. Заключение: Грыжа диска L4-5. Спондилоартроз в сегментах L 4-S1; 
Онемений, и т.д. нет и никогда не было. Болит поясница и ниже (паховая область, вн. пов бедер, колени, вн. пов. голеней, иногда отдает в щиколотку)
Боли на 3-4 балла по 10-ти балльной шкале. Продолжаются уже пол-года.
Диагноз академика Скоромца:
-дискогенно-венозная радикуло миелоишемия L1-S5 вследствии грыж дисков L4-5, L5-S
И от лечения назначенным академиком толку пока никакого. Или диагноз лажа или лечение....
Задолбали ноющие боли, и проблема в том, что показаний нет никаких к операции и жизнь полуовощная.
Вот и думаю что дальше делать, денервацию, гидродискэктомию, нуклеопластику  и т.д....


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (1 Мар 2012)

Гарри написал(а):


> Срединная грыжа L4-5 6мм, деформирующая дуральный мешок, без компресии корешков.
> Протрузий на других уровнях не выявлено. Заключение: Грыжа диска L4-5. Спондилоартроз в сегментах L 4-S1;
> Онемений, и т.д. нет и никогда не было. Болит поясница и ниже (паховая область, вн. пов бедер, колени, вн. пов. голеней, иногда отдает в щиколотку)
> Боли на 3-4 балла по 10-ти балльной шкале. Продолжаются уже пол-года.
> ...


Это я все я знаю и помню, я о другом, что вы хотите с диском сделать? Удалить частично, или полностью? 
Исходя из этого и будем говорить о методе его уничтожения.


----------



## Гарри (1 Мар 2012)

Я хочу чтобы мне с достоверностью 95-97% сказали, что болит, почему болит. За пол года посетил тучу врачей, везде какая-то лажа, будь то академик или рядовой больничный невролог. Про форумных врачей не говорю, вы парни молодцы, что помогаете советами.
Диск уничтожать? Да хрен его знает! Может этого и не надо делать, но пол-года консервативного лечения ничего не дали.
Может рискнуть на денервацию?


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (1 Мар 2012)

Гарри написал(а):


> сказали, что болит, почему болит.


Что и почему болит вам говорили, независимо друг от друга два врача указали одну и туже причину. 
Результат от тех мероприятий что вам назначил маловероятен, об этом мы также с вами говорили, надеюсь вы помните. Знать почему болит и уметь устранить причину это не одно и тоже.


----------



## Гарри (1 Мар 2012)

значит все-таки остеопат? Если я правильно понял ваши предыдущие выводы. Или это какие-то особые методики?
1)где в питере найти  врача знающего соответствующие методики? кого можете  порекомендовать?
2) вы владеете этими методиками?
3) если владеете, то в выходные работаете? Могу подлетать раз в неделю. Стоимость можете озвучить в личку...


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (1 Мар 2012)

Гарри написал(а):


> значит все-таки остеопат? Если я правильно понял ваши предыдущие выводы. Или это какие-то особые методики?
> 1)где в питере найти врача знающего соответствующие методики? кого можете порекомендовать?
> 2) вы владеете этими методиками?
> 3) если владеете, то в выходные работаете? Могу подлетать раз в неделю. Стоимость можете озвучить в личку...


1. Абеляр
2. У меня другая методика
3. Выходные никак, я старый и больной человек, деньги не важны))))


----------



## Andrey108 (31 Авг 2013)

ПУНКЦИОННАЯ ПОЯСНИЧНАЯ ГИДРОДИСКЭКТОМИЯ: ПЕРВЫЙ ОПЫТ
ИСПОЛЬЗОВАНИЯ
И.А. Борщенко1
, С.Л. Мигачев1
, А.В. Басков1,2,3
1 Клиника ОРТОСПАЙН, Москва,
2 Российская медицинская академия последипломного образования, кафедра нейрохирургии, Москва,
3 Центральная клиническая больница № 1 ОАО «РЖД», Москва
http://neurojournal.ru/Files/Pdf/2010/3/45.pdf

вот что интересно отличает ее от лазерной вапоризации

Одной из причин недостаточной эффективности дископункционных методов лечения мо-
жет служить выбранная мишень для вмешательства. В частности, механическая или лазерная
нуклеотомия предполагают удаление именноцентральной части ядра. Однако механическая
или гидростатическая связь между выпяченным фрагментом диска и центральной частью ядра
может быть слабой или отсутствовать вообще, особенно в условиях множественных трещин в
фиброзном кольце и снижения высоты диска. Гидродискэктомия в этом случае выгодно отли-
чается от предшествующих методик. Отсутствие какого-либо нагрева ткани в зоне действия зон-
да, конфигурация рабочего конца зонда позволяют удалять ткань даже из области задней
трети фиброзного кольца, в трещине фиброзного кольца и прилегающем перидуральном про-
странстве без значительного риска травмы проходящих нервных корешков, то есть вмешиваясь
собственно в зоне генератора боли. Возможность прицельно воздействовать на область выпячи-
вания диска повышает эффективность метода. Кроме того, в отличие от лазерной вапоризации
гидродискэктомия не продуцирует никаких новых медиаторов воспаления, а, наоборот, вмес-
те с удаленными тканями диска аспирирует и хемораздражающие факторы из зоны дискового
генератора боли.


----------



## Andrey108 (1 Сен 2013)

*Опыт применения гидропластики SpineJet (HydroCision, США) в Красноярске*

В отделении нейрохирургии Краевой клинической больницы города Красноярска в течение последних полутора лет активно используется методика перкутанной гидродискэктомии. За это время произведено более 50 перкутанных гидронуклеопластик при дегенеративных процессах в позвоночнике. В структуре пациентов, количество мужчин и женщин распределилось равномерно, возраст от 26 до 49 лет. Операции были выполнены *врачом-нейрохирургом Ботовым Антоном Витальевичем*. Все пациенты перед оперативным лечением консультировались и обследовались у нейрохирурга в поликлинике Краевой Клинической Больницы.

Отбор пациентов для выполнения гидронуклеопластики проводится по строгим показаниям: наличие стойкого болевого корешкового и дискогенного синдрома не поддающегося консервативной терапии в течении 6 - 8 недель, снижение качества жизни больного, малые или средние размеры несеквестрированной сублигаментной грыжи диска с сохранением пульпозного ядра, уровень дегенеративного процесса L2-L3, L3-L4, L4-L5, совпадение клинической картины с данными нейровизуализации.






Рис. 2. Место пункции диска.                        Рис. 3. Установлен рабочий троакер
Противопоказаниями к применению данной методики мы считаем: наличие секвестрированной грыжи диска; рубцово-спаечного процесса в позвоночном канале; перелом позвоночника или его опухолевое поражение; признаки нестабильности сегмента.
Во всех случаях операция проводилась под местной анестезией и рентген-контролем. Пункция диска осуществлялась в безопасном треугольнике, под корешком со стороны грыжевого выпячивания. Вся процедура занимала от 15 до 30 минут. При этом уменьшение или исчезновение болевого синдрома в ноге сразу после процедуры отмечали 35 пациентов.





Рис. 4. МРТ до операции. Грыжа диска L4-L5





Рис. 5. МРТ контроль на 3-и сутки после операции
Проводя анализ полученных результатов, перкутанной гидрорезекции диска, мы оценивали: снижение интенсивности болевого корешкового синдрома используя визуальную аналоговую шкалу, оценку данных МРТ поясничного отдела позвоночника до операции, через 2 дня после операции и через 1 месяц после операции. В 88 % случаев получен хороший результат с полным регрессом болевого корешкового синдрома и уменьшением размеров грыжи по данным МРТ на 1-2 мм, в 8,3% случаев корешковый синдром регрессировал, но сохранялась боль в спине, которую удалось купировать на консервативной терапии в течении 2х недель. В 4,2% болевой синдром в ноге сохранялся, но интенсивность уменьшилась, купирован на консервативной терапии в течении месяца. Период восстановления у пациентов составил от 7 дней до 2х месяцев, позволив вернуться к привычной работе в среднем через 2-3 недели после операции.
Подводя итоги можно утверждать, что перкутанная гидродискэктомия является хорошо зарекомендовавшим себя малоинвазивным методом лечения дегенеративных заболеваний позвоночника, как инструмент борьбы с корешковой и рефлекторной болью. При правильном выборе пациентов эффективность данной методики составляет от 80 до 90% хороших результатов. Позволяет существенно сократить сроки реабилитации больного за счёт снижения хирургической агрессии.


----------



## Andrey108 (2 Сен 2013)

***
уважаемые администраторы, эту тему можно перенести в "оперативные методы лечения",сюда,https://www.medhouse.ru/forums/85/ ,этот метод уже используется в более пятидесяти нейро центрах по России...в отличае от лазерной и холодноплазменной пластики не выжигается ядро, а часть диска непосредственно возле грыжи, что повышает эффективность, отсутствуют высокотемпературные риски на корешки


----------



## Ольга . (2 Сен 2013)

Извините, но вынуждена удалить ссылки, т.к. видео содержат рекламы сайтов клиник, в которых проходили съёмки.
Большая просьба ссылки давать только при необходимости проиллюстрировать Ваше заболевание, проблему и т.д. Любую другую информацию можно вполне получить, набрав то или иное слово, понятие в поисковике, в том числе и на youtube:
http://video.yandex.ru/search?filmId=1FBBP4RZUXI&where=all&text=гидродискэктомия&id=

http://www.youtube.com/user/borschenko/videos


----------



## Andrey108 (2 Сен 2013)

Ольга . написал(а):


> Любую другую информацию можно вполне получить, набрав то или иное слово, понятие в поисковике, в том числе и на youtube:


не так все просто, вот Вы ввели , а там совсем другое видео вобще не относящееся к данному методу...
Добавлено: Sep 2, 2013 10:37 AM


Ольга . написал(а):


> при необходимости проиллюстрировать Ваше заболевание, проблему и т.д.


это почему ? разве этот сайт не позволяет возможность делиться информацией о методиках лечения. и вообще, Вы не моглиб написать мне кто тут главный на сайте, хочу с ним поговорить по этому поводу, мне кажется Ваши нападки необоснованы


----------



## Ольга . (2 Сен 2013)

Andrey108 написал(а):


> не так все просто, вот Вы ввели , а там совсем другое видео вобще не относящееся к данному методу...


Поправила  (кто ищет, тот всегда найдет)


Andrey108 написал(а):


> кто тут главный на сайте, хочу с ним поговорить


"Главные" тут Правила, а применительно к конкретной ситуации - вот эти пункты:
https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/1114/#post-13108


Ell написал(а):


> 3. Запрещено публичное обсуждение и комментирование действий модераторов и администраторов.


Написать можете через форму обратной связи https://www.medhouse.ru/misc/contact


----------

